# Just when I thought I had seen it all...



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

My area has two to three contractors in it. (depending on who got fired recently)

I am always cleaning up after one or the other guys. The other day I get an order that says: go to property and remove debris. If dogs are still present have animal control remove them." Naturally, I called up my coordinator and asked what the heck was this about dogs?

She said, the other contractor couldn't complete the job because of "vicious dogs". I said, "what the heck am I supposed to do with them?"

Anyways, I get up the the job site and find these two dogs laying in the yard. The dogs immediately jump up and start barking, running towards the truck. I opened the truck door and was immediately set upon by the most friendly dogs I've ever seen. I happened to have part of a sandwich left in my lunchbox, they were half starved.

Found out from a neighbor that the dogs were abandoned by the previous occupants. One of my employees took them home. 

I guess I'll need to remember that one when I get to a jobsite I'd rather not be involved in.


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

The innocent victims of a life that fell apart... That's the sad part of this job we all have to ignore. Our job is to clean up after a family/owners demise. Somehow the neglegence of the previous owner left these innocent animals to the fate of whoever found them. God bless you for taking them to heart. it's good to hear a good story on this forum. Thanks for posting


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I've heard stories like this but never experienced it myself. 

I did find plenty of houses with plenty of feces in them.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

went to do a clean out today and when I went up to the porch I thought it was a stuffed toy cat on the couch until it moved it's head and took off. Not sure how long the place was vacant but even though I HATE cats nothing should suffer like that. I opened all the doors up since it was 57 today and started the cleanout. never saw the cat again. Hope it finds a home.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*

A buddy of mine said he found a cat in a garage once that was nearly dead from dehydration. He went and got it some food and water and called animal control/sheriff. He said he stopped back at the house a few days later to check on it and it was gone but there was a nice note from the sheriff for the previous owners. He said he recognized it as the note they post when they have a warrant out. He said the sheriff was pretty pissed when he called him originally, so maybe he was pissed enough to go after the owners.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

The stories we have regarding abandoned animals we have come upon are countless, and many heartbreaking.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Like this one that just happened here in the heartland...just north of us. 

http://www.globalpost.com/dispatche...wide-web/goldie-the-dog-eats-own-tail-survive


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Oh, if we're going to compare horror stories. The county ASPCA was called, a warrant was issued, I don't know if they've been arrested.



















This is the wall where the dogs tried to chew through sheetrock and bricks before they starved to death.



And the really sorry part. There was about 2 lbs of doog food in a bag in the kitchen, right outside the door to this room. And if the dogs had tried to chew through the door instead of the dryer vent, they might have made it.


*EDIT* Thanks for the edit BPWY. But I intentionally put just the links in the post. Just in case somebody might not want to view the pics. They're kinda rough to look at. But it's fine with me either way. I've seen and smelled these pics.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

that was one vicious dog dang LMAO


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

for some people waterboarding should be legal.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



BamaPPC said:


> Oh, if we're going to compare horror stories. The county ASPCA was called, a warrant was issued, I don't know if they've been arrested.
> 
> http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m257/LifeTaker43/DSC01153_zps28524c32.jpg
> 
> ...


WTF is wrong with people? Every once in a while I come across a case and think "good I'm glad you lost your house I hope you freeze to death"


----------

